# Has anyone found miralax work for them, if so for how long?



## Scarlet56393 (Feb 19, 2016)

My gastroentoligest recently prescribed miralax daily along with Metamucil, have you found the two to be helpful? My constipation is very uncomfortable and I would like some relief without having to go to a stimulant.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Miralax worked for me on it's on for 3,5 yrs


----------



## JDS89 (Feb 3, 2016)

Miralax has been the only thing that's worked for me.

I had to have 2 gallons of prep when I was hospitalized to clear me out, and now I have 2ish caps every few days, and I feel almost normal with it. I don't know what I would do if it stopped working!

Give it a try. If you are SUPER backed up, take just a ton of it at first to clear you out. Might take a few days. Then you can maintain with a more normal dose.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Miralax weakens the colon muscles making them flaccid with nothing to "GRIP," I've read in many places. Having the colon filled consistently helps with spasms. Fiber that doesn't cause gas and keeps both diarrhea and constipation away is soft soluble fiber methylcellose I use in generic brand before everything I eat to increase the solubility of the sm frequent well chewed meals. Because it is soft unlike bran fiber, it doesn't overstimulate colon wall. Plus, I drink 10C water/day, otherwise bad spasms and gas backed up.


----------



## Hime (Dec 23, 2014)

I've been using miralax daily for nearly six months now. I absolutely hate it, but it does what it has to. It doesn't always work, and if I miss a dose I fall back into a flare up of constipation and severe intestinal pain, but it's much better than not going at all >_<


----------

